

Judge: illegal for undercover investigators to pose as Internet repairmen - suprgeek
http://lasvegas.cbslocal.com/2015/02/02/ruling-caesars-internet-gambling-case/

======
andrewrice
The linked article seems to disagree with this one from NBC News:
[http://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-news/judge-fbis-ruse-snare-
po...](http://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-news/judge-fbis-ruse-snare-poker-champ-
was-okay-n298726)

"A federal judge has ruled that FBI agents in Las Vegas did not violate the
rights of one of the world's top gamblers when they shut off the Internet
service to his hotel room last summer, then posed as repairmen to get inside."

